# New guy asking about Springfield Loaded



## raptortrapper (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello all. New to your site as a member, but have researched some different oppinions here for the last month or so. 

I am thinking about getting a stainless Springfield Loaded 1911. I don't know if they come blued or not, but the one I am looking at is stainless. What kind of accuracy can I expect from this? I can't find much about the loaded as far as people who have / had them, or the performance to expect. I have never owned a handgun, but have decided I have enough rifles and shotguns, so I want to learn about handguns. Is there another 1911 you would suggest to compare to the Loaded? I am also looking to use this handgun as ccw once I get the permit -- does it fit that bill very well?

Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi. About a year ago I'd narrowed my choices down to a Springer Loaded and a Smith & Wesson SW1911. I went with the S&W because the action was smoother; so you may want to check out the SW1911 for comparison.

It's not ideal for CCW, but you can do it. I've carried my SW1911 OWB with a coat over it. It's too much for me to conceal during the summer. Good luck!

:smt1099


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

For your viewing pleasure... :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

We have the same pistol as Mr Snowman but it is for range/home defese only. Now I have S&W 1911/.45 SC-PD Commander that I carry during the summer with no problem. I use a Andrews IWB holster and carry it at the 4 o'clock position. Here's a picture.:smt033










Forgot to say it has a 41/4" barrel.:smt023


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I have shot a couple hundred rounds through the loaded. It is a nice gun. I would certainly recommend it for purchase. 
As to concealability, My nephew also known as "him", carries two 5" Springfield’s on a daily basis. I seldom notice any bulges or printing. We live in Phoenix AZ. He carries 7 days a week. A good holster and the right clothing and any reasonable gun can be concealed.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jan 18, 2008)

A 4in barreled 1911 with an aluminum frame is perfect for carry and still easy to shoot, check one out. I have a SA Loaded and have shot a few thousand rounds through it, they are good guns.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

A loaded Springer will group in 3 inches at 25 yards if you do your part 90% of the time. Most Hi-end Springfields have a really nice fit but I have seen a couple that were a little loose. I have two Springers, A GI that I rebuilt and a 0mm stainless. Both will group 3 inches or less at 25 yards if I keep up my end of the bargain.

The one 1911 I have that has really surprised me is a loaded Rock island. The pistol is fit really well, has a really nice trigger and shot well out of the box. I got it NIB for 415.00 out the door. A year ago I'd of never recommended one of these being the only ones I had seen were not all that good out of the box. I've changed my opinion about them these days. I'm still a Springfield fan though. Always have been and they have yet to let me down. :mrgreen: I would say anyone looking for a good 1911 look to Springfield. you wont be dissapointed:smt023


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

raptortrapper said:


> Hello all. New to your site as a member, but have researched some different oppinions here for the last month or so.
> 
> I am thinking about getting a stainless Springfield Loaded 1911.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!


Welcome to the forum.

I purchased a new XP9151LP Loaded two weeks ago. Overall I'm pretty happy.

Mine shoots straight on center, but a little low.

As for the finish, it looks good, but be forewarned... the gray powder coated area scratches real easy showing the stainless underneath. If I was to do it over again, I'd find a different finish....


----------



## 45fan (Mar 5, 2007)

raptortrapper said:


> Hello all. New to your site as a member, but have researched some different oppinions here for the last month or so.
> 
> I am thinking about getting a stainless Springfield Loaded 1911. I don't know if they come blued or not, but the one I am looking at is stainless. What kind of accuracy can I expect from this? I can't find much about the loaded as far as people who have / had them, or the performance to expect. I have never owned a handgun, but have decided I have enough rifles and shotguns, so I want to learn about handguns. Is there another 1911 you would suggest to compare to the Loaded? I am also looking to use this handgun as ccw once I get the permit -- does it fit that bill very well?
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!


My 2c. I have the parkerized Springer Loaded and I love it. Tririum nite sights are easy to find in low light. Trigger was a little heavy at first but after the first 1k rounds feels fine. Fit & finish are good (maybe not quite as good as S&W). Found mine for $730 w/2 mags (S&W was $200 more). Parkerized finish seems to be very durable, no scratches or wear. Shoots better than these old eyes can see. My point: Good gun @ a good price.:smt023


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Snowman said:


> Hi. About a year ago I'd narrowed my choices down to a Springer Loaded and a Smith & Wesson SW1911. I went with the S&W because the action was smoother; so you may want to check out the SW1911 for comparison.
> 
> It's not ideal for CCW, but you can do it. I've carried my SW1911 OWB with a coat over it. It's too much for me to conceal during the summer. Good luck!
> 
> :smt1099


Wow, this is great. I am having trouble deciding between the Springfield Loaded that the thread starter is talking about and the SW1911. I am leaning toward the SW for the same reason you have stated, the smoother action (well and I think it looks better). I had the pleasure of putting about 100 rounds through one just like yours, and it was VERY nice. I want one like that but in the black finish.

So are you still happy with yours?


----------



## randy racer (Dec 13, 2007)

i picked up a new springfield loaded target 45 in black stainless yesterday. i went straight to the range with it and ran 200 rounds of factory reloads through her with out and problems. i am in love with this little sweethart for sure.:smt007

randy racer


----------

